

Mark Cuban: success and motivation – You only have to be right once - sadiq
http://blogmaverick.com/2005/05/30/success-and-motivation-you-only-have-to-be-right-once/

======
hjkl
Cuban makes the point that he only had to be "right" once and then goes on to
express his annoyance with people who refer to him as lucky. But how does he
know that he was "right" rather than lucky? Isn't it possible that he could
have been both right and lucky?

I don't mean to say he didn't work hard or doesn't deserve what he's earned,
but discipline and hard work don't generally lead to billions of dollars like
they did in his case. It seems more likely to me that luck played a
significant role in his (extreme) success, and determining the influence of
his being right compared to the influence of his being lucky is probably
impossible.

~~~
runevault
Becoming a billionaire almost assuredly requires some luck. However becoming
rich not necessarily (depending on what you define as rich, of course).
Managing to create one business that you sell for $20 million is much saner in
theory and still can set you up for life.

